# New تدريب على انعاش القلب والرئتين مترجم(بوربوينت للتحميل)



## ابراهيم طيفور (10 يوليو 2010)

:60:


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (10 يوليو 2010)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز إبراهيم طيفور على هذا العرض المميز بارك الله فيك.


----------



## fraidi (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## تمبيزة (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## redha2010 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks a lot and barak alahou fika


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
عرض مفيد


----------



## agharieb (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## أبوبهاء (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف جيد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو غزالي (7 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

